# Sneak peek at new amenities!



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2018)

The new elegant amenities datamined from reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/8d1typ/elegant_ammenities_sneak_peak/

These are so gorgeous it cheers me up about the fortune cookies! These are my favorite amenities yet and I can't wait for them!


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 17, 2018)

OH. MY. GOSH.

WANT. ALL.

They're so beautiful <3.


----------



## Ras (Apr 17, 2018)

I don’t want an early look, but I’m glad to know some new ones are on the way.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2018)

My favorite is the fountain.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 17, 2018)

I NEED THEM ALL OML


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 18, 2018)

I love the fountain!! It looks so lovely


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2018)

*Screech* Fairytale is my favorite aesthetic!  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 18, 2018)

Whoa... :0 Those new amenities look so great. Though... I'm not sure if I can make them work in my camp.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh my goodness that fountain matches the asthetic of my camp so so much. I have all of the Leif gardening items out with the treehouse amenity and picnic amenity as a placeholder but I know I?m going to immediately replace the picnic set with the fountain as soon as I can


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 19, 2018)

They are amazing! Do you know when the new datamine is coming so we can see all the new stuff?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 20, 2018)

I find it surprising nobody talked about the 6 new villagers that were announced on Twitter yesterday and they arrived today.

It’s like they gave up on it.


----------

